# Bala Shark Broken Mouth?? please help



## jrotax101 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey Guys, 
My first post here, so my apologies that it is begging for help.
I have been all through google trying to find something to help me, but to no avail, 

do any of you know what could be wrong with my bala, and how i could help it? it looks in a lot of pain - looks like it has a gas mask on - i will try and get a picture up soon

I have taken him out of the main tank - he is about 2 inches long, so not that big, and i have put him in a 2gallon just to isolate him so he doesnt hurt himself for the night, and until i can find out what is wrong

Please help, i dont want to lose him - never had anything like this happen before!

Robert


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

OUCH!

Well, sometimes you gotta be cruel to be kind. If the fish has broken its jaws, then you have to set them back right again. Not a pleasant prospect.


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

if you can find no solution, and I hope you do find one, the best way to put a fish down is to put it in a bag and put it in the freezer. Others say pooring it into freezing cold water is better to put it instantly into shock.

Are you sure it's a broken jaw and not some sort of fungus?


----------



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

that sounds like it would be a lot of pain! i have gotten some very good advice from old salt before so i would try that suggestion. i also aggree with the euthanization methods betta1 suggested if things don't turn out well. i hope they do and best of luck!:console:


----------



## jrotax101 (Oct 5, 2007)

pic isnt the best quality, but it looks like its got an ant-eater type mouth , poor guy


----------



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

how did your shark turn out?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I could be wrong but that looks like an albino CAE, not a bala.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

no, its a bala, and its pretty common for bala sharks to hurt their jaws, because they are a fish that swims with a tremendous amount of force and speed, and are kept in tanks too small for them


----------

